# be afraid



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

i know he's made an effort above and beyond, but look at just what a table saw can become.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to venture a guess that someone needed a quick diaper change soon after this occurrence!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

Be VERY afraid!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Early in my learning curve, I had a warped piece of ply, about 18 inches square, kick back and hit me just below my sternum. Took months for the bruise and pain to go away. I no longer stand in the kickback path, don't try to rescue such scrap anymore and always use Grripers or push blocks and sticks to apply down pressure.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What he is doing is not very smart. He has a tunnel built that won't allow the board to ride up over the saw blade so all the pressure when it starts self-feeding is transmitted to the blade and saw arbor.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Charles, agreed. But he's doing it solely to show what COULD happen if someone got stupid or even just careless.

I feel its a very good lesson for newbies to learn.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good demo for safety. That's why I stand off to the side when using the TS.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Our shop instructor showed us an example of kickback, and then told us to ALWAYS stay out of line with the wood being cut, just in case. This was in about 1955-6. I've never had kickback that I can recall, but I've also always been out of line of the wood being cut just in case it did kickback. 

The really amazing part is, people still stand where they will get hit if it happens.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've only been hit once, just below the sternum and as Tom described it took along time to heal. Another one of those "time for one last cut" before I close for the night sort of scenarios. If you go in harm's way, harm does. 

Appreciate the safety video.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I never stand in front of the piece being cut to begin with , but on large pieces sometimes there's no choice , but not much of a chance of being impaled


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Well...good to see the power of a potential kickback but I can only imagine what his blade looks like after fully trapping the wood so many times...

Good reminder...thanks


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> I'm going to venture a guess that someone needed a quick diaper change soon after this occurrence!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Several diapers, Otis.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've probably mentioned this before, but a co-worker back in the early 70's told me about the time he was ripping a narrow strip of paneling on his RAS when it kicked back - and the strip of paneling flew across his basement and stuck into the block wall. He was trying to educate me as I was getting ready to buy my first saw - made a big impression because when I recently sold the RAS it had never been used for ripping in the over 40 years that I used it.

I have however been hit by a piece of plastic laminate - I would duct tape a piece of laminate to the TS table over the blade slot, move the fence over the top and raise the blade to make a zero-clearance insert when ripping self-edge out of a sheet of laminate. Done it a million times, but one time the tape didn't hold - old tape/dust on the top, whatever - and the spinning blade caught the underside of the laminate and spun the corner right into me. I can confirm both that it really, really hurts and that the bruise seems to take forever to heal. I have since bought a metal "angle guide" that fits under the fence and provides a vertical surface to prevent the laminate from slipping under the main fence.


----------

